# Had a feeling this was going to happen with visible ratings



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

http://onemileatatime.boardingarea.com/2017/05/09/what-to-rate-uber-driver/?utm_sourcemedium=Twitter

I think it was a horrible idea to easily let Pax see their ratings, and since they don't explain their Pax rating system at all, they will rate you a 1 if they see their rating dropped even though even we don't know if the rating is instantaneous or not. So now drivers might get penalized for another drivers rating.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

I dont see it that way. I see more drivers calling riders at night. More screening because ratings are not reliable (they never were to an extent). Perhaps this step backwards will lead to a step forward like displaying riders destination so that drivers are less inclined to screen


----------



## BrunoG (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm glad that these conversations are happening.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I actually have the opposite it seems.

I've been tipping and I've dropped .02 points. I'm still 20 over what would get a driver deactivated and I'm not that into ratings unless this keeps happening over a course of 6 months, I'll probably hit 4.5 in a couple of years 

Laurel makes me lol


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I actually have the opposite it seems.
> 
> I've been tipping and I've dropped .02 points. I'm still 20 over what would get a driver deactivated and I'm not that into ratings unless this keeps happening over a course of 6 months, I'll probably hit 4.5 in a couple of years
> 
> Laurel makes me lol


Not under her control about having a lot of luggage? Psh


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Chauffeur_James said:


> http://onemileatatime.boardingarea.com/2017/05/09/what-to-rate-uber-driver/?utm_sourcemedium=Twitter
> 
> I think it was a horrible idea to easily let Pax see their ratings, and since they don't explain their Pax rating system at all, they will rate you a 1 if they see their rating dropped even though even we don't know if the rating is instantaneous or not. So now drivers might get penalized for another drivers rating.


" Uber should get harder every year"- T.K.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Forget the article, read the comments to see what riders really think of drivers.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Comments was the best part. See riders care just as much for the ratings....and the 4.8 or below is bad is just bad policy by Uber.

This makes me want to low rate passengers even more to be honest. It makes 100% sense that a tipper is a 5 star rider period plain and simple.


----------

